# pkg 1.3 can't create a catalogue for tgz packages



## flageo (Aug 14, 2014)

How can I create a repository catalogue for tgz packages?


```
# pkg create -f tgz -o ./ pkg-1.3.6 && pkg repo .
Creating package for pkg-1.3.6
pkg: No package files have been found
Cannot create repository catalogue
#
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2014)

Packages should be saved in an All directory.


----------



## chrbr (Aug 14, 2014)

Dear @flaego,
I am not sure if I understand your request correctly. If it is about getting an overview about the installed ports it might be that you just like to have a look at the content of /usr/ports/distfiles.


----------



## flageo (Aug 15, 2014)

> Packages should be saved in an All directory.



It doesn't matter where packages are saved. pkg-repo ignores tgz packages since version 1.3.x.


```
# pkg create -o ./ -f tgz pkg-1.3.6
Creating package for pkg-1.3.6
# ls
pkg-1.3.6.tgz
# pkg repo .
pkg: No package files have been found
Cannot create repository catalogue
```


```
# pkg create -o ./ -f txz pkg-1.3.6
Creating package for pkg-1.3.6
# ls
pkg-1.3.6.txz
# pkg repo .
Creating repository in .: 100%
Packing files for repository: 100%
#
```

What I want to do is move all packages installed on host A to host B, which is not connected to the Internet.
And the reason why I prefer tgz rather than txz is time.

```
# time pkg create -o ./ -f txz pkg-1.3.6
Creating package for pkg-1.3.6

real    0m14.729s
user    0m13.769s
sys     0m0.788s

# time pkg create -o ./ -f tgz pkg-1.3.6
Creating package for pkg-1.3.6

real    0m2.117s
user    0m1.974s
sys     0m0.025s
```


----------

